# cervical lymph nodes



## lmeadows (Jul 19, 2012)

I am billing cpt code 38510 for 2 cervical lymph nodes that were removed.  According to the pathology report, one was benign and one was malignant.  Can I use both a malignant diagnosis and a benign diagnosis when billing 38510?


----------



## lphillips (Jul 20, 2012)

*Wrong category for questions*

Hi, wanted to let you know that you posted your question under the wrong category. This is for Employment General Discussions. Scroll down a little further in the Forums and you will see specific headings for questions types.


----------

